# Audi Exclusive Sighting: TT RS in Porsche's Viper Green



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's an acquired taste I suspect but Porsche's Viper Green is a staple amongst anyone with a Porsche 911 familiarity. Be it an early '70s long hood or a modern 997 GT3 RS, this vibrant and most primary green offers a very unique take on the "look at me damnit" color palette. Occasionally you'll find an Audi painted in the hue as we have here and, most fitting, it is painted on an RS. It's a TT RS to be specific, and the owner went that much further with the color painting interior accents and engine cover in the color.










We've found these and more photos posted by the photographer over on Flickr. See more and download high-res via that site.

Thanks Tommy for the tip on this one.

* See More *


----------

